# Which meat is best?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

nutrient wise... and should be fed the most? 
from these : rabbit,kangaroo,lamb,beef,chicken 
thank you :smile:


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Whole bird chicken is by far the best, some meat, organs, skin, heads, neck and feet, no feathers.

Rabbit would be last.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

nickiklaus said:


> nutrient wise... and should be fed the most?
> from these : rabbit,kangaroo,lamb,beef,chicken
> thank you :smile:


Alot would depend on your dog and your sources of meat as in how it's cared for/fed.

I personally aim for lamb, but due to cost don't get to feed as much as I'd like. I have no access to kangaroo so I know nothing about it. I feed whole rabbits about once a month, so about 5lbs of rabbit a month. I feed beef (hearts/tongue/tripe mostly) My gangs' diet changes over time periods but for the next five months or so they will be mostly eating deer (heart/scraps) rabbits (whole) quail (whole) goat (ground mix of whole animal) and lamb (ground mix of whole animal/and additional bones/kidney/liver) Sardines (ground) fit into that monthly rotation, too. 

So find out more about the source and pick the best quality. I feed hardly any chicken, but when I do, it's whole chicken as in feathers and all. Mine don't like chicken and it's hard for me to find quality chicken so I don't mess with it much.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Alot would depend on your dog and your sources of meat as in how it's cared for/fed.
> 
> I personally aim for lamb, but due to cost don't get to feed as much as I'd like. I have no access to kangaroo so I know nothing about it. I feed whole rabbits about once a month, so about 5lbs of rabbit a month. I feed beef (hearts/tongue/tripe mostly) My gangs' diet changes over time periods but for the next five months or so they will be mostly eating deer (heart/scraps) rabbits (whole) quail (whole) goat (ground mix of whole animal) and lamb (ground mix of whole animal/and additional bones/kidney/liver) Sardines (ground) fit into that monthly rotation, too.
> 
> So find out more about the source and pick the best quality. I feed hardly any chicken, but when I do, it's whole chicken as in feathers and all. Mine don't like chicken and it's hard for me to find quality chicken so I don't mess with it much.


You can't find quality chicken?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> You can't find quality chicken?


Not for as quality of a price as I can find the other things I listed. I used to buy whole chickens from Hare-Today and they weren't GMO fed/free-range but I haven't found that here in Washington. I haven't looked too hard though because I have quail/rabbits for whole prey. I


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I do feed chicken eggs, though.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Not for as quality of a price as I can find the other things I listed. I used to buy whole chickens from Hare-Today and they weren't GMO fed/free-range but I haven't found that here in Washington. I haven't looked too hard though because I have quail/rabbits for whole prey. I


What variety of quail? Coturnix? If so, the varieties bred here are heavily engineered gentically. There are no approved GMO varieties but like meat chickens heavily influenced by agriculture to produce heavy breasts. Coturnix quail are not a natural bird at all.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Wait-- chicken first? Everything else I've read on here has said that once a dog is fully integrated onto raw, it is best to have the bulk of the diet be red meat, since red meat is higher in nutrients. Especially if it is grass fed (I don't know if much hay is grown in Japan, though?)

My own two get only three species (because that is all Mr. Fundog lets me get): Beef, Goat, and chicken. In that order. The goat is definitely natural reared. Am I doing okay too? 

Niki, I don't know where you stand on whale hunting, but I'm sure you could get some easily in Japan, and it would be a very nutritious meat source, full of omega 3 for your doggies. Eating whale is highly controversial, however, so I totally understand if you have reservations about purchasing/supporting the trade, when there is an international ban on whaling. :usa2:


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

nick, the butcher thinks chicken as well.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Red meats are the most nutritious. Out of the ones the op listed, I would say beef, heart in particular if you can find it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Fundog said:


> Wait-- chicken first? Everything else I've read on here has said that once a dog is fully integrated onto raw, it is best to have the bulk of the diet be red meat, since red meat is higher in nutrients. Especially if it is grass fed (I don't know if much hay is grown in Japan, though?)
> 
> My own two get only three species (because that is all Mr. Fundog lets me get): Beef, Goat, and chicken. In that order. The goat is definitely natural reared. Am I doing okay too?
> 
> Niki, I don't know where you stand on whale hunting, but I'm sure you could get some easily in Japan, and it would be a very nutritious meat source, full of omega 3 for your doggies. Eating whale is highly controversial, however, so I totally understand if you have reservations about purchasing/supporting the trade, when there is an international ban on whaling. :usa2:


Yes, red meats are the most nutritious, but chicken is probably the cheapest and easiest to come by.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would say the best you can do is variety. More red meats if you can. There is a sticky that lists the nutrient profiles of all animal proteins if you want to know the specifics.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Red meats by far...lamb, goat, beef, etc...more red meat the better. Please don't mind Monster'sdad most raw feeders ignore him.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Red meats are the best nutritional wise. Out of those, I would choose lamb. Especially hearts!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It definitely depends on where the meat is coming from. I would take farm raised lamb over feed lot beef/chicken any day. Actually I would take any of those meats over feedlot beef. I'm interested in kangaroo, sounds fun. I bet those tails would be cool to feed and they would be wild I assume so the meat would be "better". 

If I had to choose one of those, considering what is readily available to me, I would choose lamb.

Please don't pay the troll any mind. Hopefully he will get bored, or maybe get a day job?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

RawPitbulls said:


> Red meats are the best nutritional wise. Out of those, I would choose lamb. Especially hearts!


An awful lot of those woolly buggers running around New Zealand right now. Due to our current drought conditions (and not having decent grass to eat) many farmers are trying to sell off their sheep and not getting much money for them. A friend of mine will be knocking off a few of his sheep in the next few weeks and we will be getting some for the dog's and our freezer (we are paying him of course).

BTW lamb is actually quite expensive in NZ, beef tends to be cheaper and is all grass fed due to our wide open lush green spaces...............................except at the moment when we desperately need rain and all the pastures are looking parched and brown.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kangaroo meat is very lean, but all wild - there are no kangaroo farms, they are all wild killed, and there is no difference between pet food quality roo and human quality roo, other than maybe the older animals go into the pet food pile. I feed it occasionally, but it's not Dobby's favorite. Next time one gets hit near our house (happens often unfortunately) I am going to INSIST we go and get it and chop it up for dog food. =D

And Sozzle - I wish I could send you some of our rain! We have had crazy flooding, and it's supposed to rain for another 40 days I was just told today. Crazy! If it's still dry in NZ by Easter, I'll be glad to see it when we get there! haha


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

sozzle said:


> An awful lot of those woolly buggers running around New Zealand right now. Due to our current drought conditions (and not having decent grass to eat) many farmers are trying to sell off their sheep and not getting much money for them. A friend of mine will be knocking off a few of his sheep in the next few weeks and we will be getting some for the dog's and our freezer (we are paying him of course).
> 
> BTW lamb is actually quite expensive in NZ, beef tends to be cheaper and is all grass fed due to our wide open lush green spaces...............................except at the moment when we desperately need rain and all the pastures are looking parched and brown.


 Lamb is expensive here as well, so we don't feed much of it. But I love it when we get the chance.

And BTW, I will trade with you right now....winter cold and rain for your hot and dry!! :happy:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I unfortunately, have to buy supermarket meat, so I'm limited by what is available. I guess nowadays it's just about equal beef/pork/chicken/whatever else I can get. It was more chicken, but I've increased the beef content a lot more in the past 6 months or so. I would prefer to feed more beef and if the time comes when I am able to travel and can join a co-op, then I'd go for the red meats first then the white.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I feed mine as wide a variety as I can get although almost 1/2 their diet is vension. I feed as much red meat as possible only using chicken and turkey for bones. This is what I feed regularly

Beef
Trim
Steaks
Ground
Ribs
Heart
Liver
Spleen
Roasts
Kidney
Ox Tail

Pork
Trim
Heart
Ribs
Liver
Kidney
Spleen
Trotters
Neck

Lamb
Trim
Heart
Liver
Kidney
Spleen

Venison
Tenderloin
Trim
Steaks
Roasts
Necks
Liver
Heart

Goat
Trim
Heart

Fish
Mackeral
Trout 
Salmon Heads
Anchovy

Chicken
Back
Thighs
Quarters
Legs
Wings
Feet
Gizzards
Heart

Duck
Feet
Gizzards


I got several pounds of ostrich, including liver, from a Craigslist ad last year but that is gone now. Also once the goat I have is gone I won't have anymore of that for a while.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> What variety of quail? Coturnix? If so, the varieties bred here are heavily engineered gentically. There are no approved GMO varieties but like meat chickens heavily influenced by agriculture to produce heavy breasts. Coturnix quail are not a natural bird at all.


I only buy the best  And for the record, they're Pharao quail. I get whole prey and they're very small. I'd say about 4oz


----------

